# Alternative therapists advise against ICSI...confused!



## KatyGirl

Hello, 

I wonder if anyone has had a similar experience that is confusing me.  We have ttc for 5 years, 3 failed ICSI and 3 failed IUI with DI.  I want to try ICSI again at the ARGC.  My confusion is this - we have been taking expensive pre-conception vitamins from a well known organisation and from time to time have a treatment called the Bowen technique - its on similar principles to acupuncture.  I have also had reiki in the past.  ALL these alternative therapists tell me/us firmly NOT to have fertility treatment and that it will happen naturally one day.  I'm 38, it's not happened naturally and my DH has only 5-10% normal morphology which is why we were advised to have ICSI.  My latest conversation with the vitamin practitioner was really upsetting - along the lines of "why spend £3000 to get a baby that may be sick"? Keep going on the vits and it will happen. 

Has anyone else struggled with this kind of advice?  I know I can't really expect an answer - BUT please would someone give me some clues as to what to make of it all?? 

Anyway, thanks in advance for any thoughts.
Love
Katy


----------



## mp

Hi Katy

Our problem is due to my poor sperm qualities, my DW is 24yrs and OK as far as we know. I took a variety of supplements for a few months and tidied up my lifestyle (wasn't that bad before though). It didn't make any difference to me, but I know it has to others to a degree on this forum. If I believed that time and a course of pills would sort my problem out then I'd be a happy man. I don't think that will happen though. 

I guess if the male has a terrible lifestyle with booze, ****, no excercise and a poor diet, then their is a bigger scope for impovement. Also the couple has to consider the females age as well, whether having IVF or especially when TTC naturally as we all know chances reduce with age.

We've been told that their is a tiny chance we could conceive naturally one day as some sperms are OK. Say my chances of that happening at 0.3%, then I'd be happier with a 35% shot via IVF each time if I could affort it.

There are lots of alternative therapies and treatments for all kinds of conditions and a big market for them as well. I wonder how much all these things cost if you take them every month you try to conceive naturally?

I've never had the kind of advice you mentioned. I would have been quite angry with those comments and told them to stuff their pills where the sun don't shine.

Thats just my opinion though.

Cheers
MP


----------



## Juniper

Sorry to stick my nose in but I just wanted to say that I think MP is right and the lady from the certain wellknown expensive pre-conception vitamin place is out of order. 

She may believe that her vitamins are the answer to all our problems, but she cannot know that, and she has no business scaring the pants off you like that. 

For what its worth, I take their expensive vitamins too. I haven't noticed any radical difference, but am still munching away just in case, so i'm not biased against the aforementioned but not named organisation.

From a skeptical point of view, you could say that she is totally biased because she wants our money. To be fair to her though, I suspect she just really believes in what she's doing...but there is no evidence for what she is saying to you and she should be more careful.

I'm really sorry someone has been putting you under pressure like that and scaring you when you've got enough on your plate. ICSI may be relatively new, but I believe we would know by now if there were problems.

I also agree with MP's point that we don't always have the luxuary of waiting to see if the vits will work...we are faced with having to make decisions now and said vitamin practitioner sounds a bit fanatical to me.

Very best wishes to you and please don't let her affect your decision unduly.

juniper


----------



## skye

katy if i were you i would have gave her a taste of her own synisism, alternative therapies are not exactly 100% believed in either so for her to pass comment on a tx she has no idea about seems very hypacrytical to me especially as her trade has its own skeptics. xxxxx


----------



## CC1

Hi Katy,

firstly, what any of us chose to spend our money on, is our business and no-one else's. At the end of the day, these are her views, and you will find many who disagree and many who agree. Her statements "why spend £3000 to get a baby who may be sick", is to me clearly in bad taste, unfortunately babies are born ill, whether conceived naturally or through assisted conception, and not matter from which route they are still wanted and loved.

In my view, a true professional should always give their opinions based on evidence and not belief, I for one wouldn't want to associate with with any professional who didn't adhere to this principal.

Katy, I do really feel for you, I bet this woman doesn't even realise that her commnets have created such a dilemma for you. I wouldn't dream of advising you what you should do, but I will say that you need to stay positive in mind, and you will ultimately make the right decision for you.

Best wishes and good luck in whatever your decide, Cheryl.


----------



## encore

do both.  i took vits, and i also had icsi.  now have a dd.

just smile and nod.  dont stress.  think 'water off a ducks back.'


----------



## Clare_S

Katy

Do what you feel is right.  I personally would refuse to be treated by anyone who was not prepared to work with conventional medicine rather than saying they are the be all and end all of the fertility problems.  

Personally, I do believe acupuncture has helped us with becoming pregnant and maintaining a healthy pregnancy.  However, the first pregnancy was ICSI and the acupuncturist worked to support the treatment and the second time she was working at keeping our bodies in balance so when we went again we would be in tip top form.

Good luck and all the best

Clare


----------



## Yamoona

Katy people like that make me so mad. Firstly you are in a very emotional position and she should have been more sensitvie to that, secondly she is not God and does not have all the answers, no-one does. I am a qualified practising reflexologist and aromatherapaist and I would never advise someone to stop medical treatment ( I am currently on my 2nd ICSI). I am always telling my patients who look eagerly at me for a diagnosis that I am not a GP and they should visit one if they have a health concern. Unfortunately some people have had such bad experiences with GP's and hospitals that they look to alternative therapies for the answer and these people exploit that. Sometimes I really have to go on at my clients to get them to go to their doctor.

You know what is best for you, listen to your instincts, look after yourselves and that is the best you can do, afterall we are not in this position because of something we have done.

Take care and sending a big hug


----------

